# Ceramic Heat Emitter HELP!



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

For some reason I haven't looked into ceramic heat emitters until now. So for my bts cage I have a 100w red heat bulb, so a 100w ceramic heat emitter would be the same right? Also for my Tegu's enclosure I'm using a 160w full spectrum for daytime, but during the nights where I don't need a basking area, what wattage should I use to keep it at a good night temperature for a 7x3x3' enclosure? This would probably only be used in the winter (if not hibernating) to keep it around the low 80s in a room that can get down to 60? I'm thinking 125w maybe? 

Any different things I need to do to use these properly compared to an infrared heat bulb?


----------



## Dana C (Apr 16, 2012)

I keep my heat emitters on 24/7 but will cut that down a bit as it gets warmer here in Idaho. You don't have to really do anything different but I found that buying the really deep clamp on fixtures with a dimmer in the cord really works great in creating thermal gradients. 
Be careful with them because while they look fairly sturdy, they break easily. Screwing them in to tightly will break them and if they are hot a good bump will break them as well. 
Go to amazon and you will find them for a little more than half of what they cost at Petsmart.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

I've heard they don't give off nearly as much heat as infrared bulbs and was worried about that.

Would you recommend them over the red heat bulbs for the night heat for my tegu and the main heat for my blue tongue skink?I was told by someone that a 150w and 250w couldn't even get their skinks basking area past 80. I'm still considering it might be a good investment for some night heating for the tegu since around 80 degrees should be good.

Could you tell me your cage dimensions and what wattage bulbs you use and the temperatures they create in the enclosures please??


----------



## chelvis (Apr 16, 2012)

I use on for my caiman lizard at night, but leave it on 24/7. For my 4x2x2 I currently use a 75w CHE. The problem is they do not throw off heat like a light bulb, they just heat the air really. I would never use them for creating a basking spot more so just to take the chill off an enclosure. I would say it warms the cage about 10 degrees about what the room temp is at night. 

My opinion they are great for smaller cages but I am looking into radiant heat panels this winter for my tegus. They use less wattage but distribute heat better across a cage.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

chelvis said:


> I use on for my caiman lizard at night, but leave it on 24/7. For my 4x2x2 I currently use a 75w CHE. The problem is they do not throw off heat like a light bulb, they just heat the air really. I would never use them for creating a basking spot more so just to take the chill off an enclosure. I would say it warms the cage about 10 degrees about what the room temp is at night.
> 
> My opinion they are great for smaller cages but I am looking into radiant heat panels this winter for my tegus. They use less wattage but distribute heat better across a cage.




Ah, I'm starting to understand a little better what they are good and bad for. Since you said smaller cages though, what's your opinion on how I want to use it for night heating (where the room can be 60 and I want the cage around 80) for my 7x3x3' cage? Since it would just be ambient heat and no need for a really hot area or basking spot.


----------

